# Ledgewood Winter Open 2017 -- New Jersey, USA



## 4Chan (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello Everyone!

It's my honour to delegate a competition on February 11th in Ledgewood, New Jersey!
Due to the organiser, Tommy Cherry's wishes, this is going to be a small one.

Much smaller than what you're used to, but that just means it'll run smoother and quicker!
There's a 50 person competitor limit that's already half way full, so sign up quick!!




This competition is sponsored by TheCubicle.us, which will also be vending!


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 29, 2016)

Awesome, only 15 minutes away from me. 

Does anyone know where the "order comments" section is when you pay with mobile? It only seems to show up when I use PayPal on an actual computer. 

Regardless, payment sent for doug gromek coming from [email protected]


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 29, 2016)

Crap, I think I forgot to add a dropdown menu for the button!

When I get home from work tonight, I will do the approvals for the competition!
You should be all set!

If people pay after the 50th person has paid, I will refund the payments.


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 29, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Crap, I think I forgot to add a dropdown menu for the button!
> 
> When I get home from work tonight, I will do the approvals for the competition!
> You should be all set!
> ...


Yeah the same thing happened to me when I paid, I sent you an email with the PayPal account name
Also how do you sign up for kilo


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 29, 2016)

I'll start up a list, just like with Princeton, once it fills up.
Which it will probably fill up tonight x__x


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 20, 2017)

Is it too early to be hyped?

Goals:
3x3 - PB average (ideally sub-11, but that's probably pushing it), and a nice single somewhere along the way.
2x2 - By some twist of fate get my first sub-1, both officially and unofficially, because everyone cares about 2x2 single. Otherwise I'd settle for any old 2. Maybe a mid-3 average.
4x4 - Go crazy and get a sub-50 average and some decent single.
OH - Any PBs at all to put my sum of ranks out of its slump.
Pyra - Maybe a 2.6x average and any single that'll make me jump out of my chair.
Skewb - Please some decent lucky single. Maybe a 3 or 4. 5 or 6 average would be nice.
Squan - Stupidly lucky single with no parity and a cubeshape and EP skip. Any sub-19 average that would make my cats proud of me.

So basically my overall goal is PB in everything, which is quite unlikely, but it would be pretty nice.


----------

